# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  بلدية السلط يا مصطفى البراري

## ادارة المنتدى

علمت رم من مصادر مطلعة بان هنالك اتفاقية وقعت مؤخرا بين بلدية السلط وبين شركة G.Z.M لصناعة...



أكثر...

----------

